# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chat API & SDKs, Stream.io, Inc., Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Stream.io, Inc.

Home page - getstream.io/chat

----------


## Airicist

Stream - API for activity feeds and content discovery

Aug 2, 2018




> Explainer about Stream that clarifies how Stream helps you build scalable news feeds and activity streams. Combined with advanced personalization capabilities this enables you to power any form of content discovery for your app.

----------

